# Raised panel dresser



## JP Sinclair (Nov 13, 2006)

I wish I could take credit for making this, but I can't. I'm just a figured wood guy, this was made by one of my customers. It's a raised panel dresser. The drawer fronts and the panels on the sides were made from some really neat pitch pocket cherry.


----------

